# Bc. Cynthia 'Pink Lady' HCC/AOS



## Candace (Jun 26, 2008)

This is a first bloomer for me. It's lightly fragrant and crazily outgrowing its pot. Another one to repot  It originally came from Gold Country Orchids. It's growing in semi hydro in high light, inside the greenhouse.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice shape and colour...  Do I see catt. loddigesii in it..? (",)


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 26, 2008)

On second thought, maybe walkeriana..?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 26, 2008)

Lovely! Great photo too. :clap:


----------



## Candace (Jun 26, 2008)

It's digbyana x walkeriana. Good friends of mine received the award on it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting combination -- quite pretty.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 26, 2008)

Very beautiful coloration!

:clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 27, 2008)

It has a great shape Candace, and fine colors!!! What size is it?

(I hope my digbyana to open its first ever flowers today, and one of my walk. is in bloom, I will post the pics soon).
Jean


----------



## Candace (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks. The plant itself is on the compact and smallish size. The flower is in the 10-11 cm NS range. Maybe think about doing this cross, Jean. There have been 8 awarded plants so you may end up with some nice ones.


----------

